# Qnix QX2710 Evolution II 27" 120Hz+ 1440p Erfahrungsbericht



## Pudwerx (30. August 2013)

Ich liebäugelte schon lange mit dem Kauf eines neuen Monitors, allerdings suchte ich so eine Art eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den Monitoren, den es aber nicht gibt. Ich zocke Shooter und Simulationen, programmiere am PC und mache gelegentlichlich Bild- und Videobearbeitungen. Monitor mit TN Panels sind schnell und preiswert, haben aber keine hohe Blickwinkelstabilität und eher mäßige Farben. Andere Panels haben bessere Farben und mehr Kontrast, gibt es aber nicht als Zockermonitore mit 120Hz. Ein 27" sollte es bei mir schon sein aber 1080p sind mir zu wenig, ich hätte schon gerne 1440p.
Somit habe ich einem Südkorea Monitor mal einen Versuch gegeben, denn er kommt dieser eierlegenden Wollmilchsau noch am Nähesten. Wunderdinge habe aber ich nicht erwartet und es gibt auch Dinge wo man bei so einem Gerät Abstriche machen muss, z.B. bei der Verarbeitungsqualität (bei meinem gelieferten Bildschirm zum Glück keine nennenswerten Probleme).
Im Auslieferzustand hatte mein Monitor einen leichten Hang bei Grautönen zum Gelbstich und das Bild war naja.
Nach dem Kalibrieren (Silver Haze 3 + dispcalGUI) war alles Bestens und die Messung ergab, das der Monitor bei 60Hz den sRGB Farbraum nahezu 100% abdeckt, welches den fantastischen subjektiven Eindruck nach dem Kalibrieren bestätigte.
Backlight Bleed habe ich bei schwarzen Hintergrund und kompletten dunklen Raum keines erkennen können. Leider gibt es einige User die andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Allerdings ist BLB ein allgemeines Problem. Wenn man Google benutzt findet man BLB Probleme immer wieder bei allen Herstellern (Samsung, LG, Benq, EIZO, Asus,....)

Dann ging es auf zu den Übertaktversuchen und ich kann glücklicherweise berichten das mein Monitor sich bis 133Hz übertakten lässt. Prima!

Spätestens jetzt war ich froh diesen Kauf getätigt zu haben. 27" Monitor, 1440p Auflösung, 120Hz und mehr, kein erkennbares Backlight Bleeding, komplette sRGB Farbraumabdeckung,... Super!


Lieferumfang:
ein externes Netzteil (finde ich besser als ein internes)
ein DVI-D Kabel (welches ich aber nicht nicht benutze. Ich benutze ein 3-fach geschirmtes Markenkabel von Lindy (http://www.lindy.de/$WS/ld0101/websale8_shop-ld0101/produkte/medien/bilder/gross/37040_1.jpg)
ein dünnes Benutzerhandbuch auf (vermutlich) koreanisch 
ein Lautsprecherverbindungskabel

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/zubehrspx7vmk1ah.jpghttp://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/zubehrspx7vmk1ah.jpg


Ein Bild vom Monitor (leider ist meine Kamera im Smartphone nicht so toll):
_(mattes Display)_

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/qnix2710xp6f58jlrt.jpg

Vorteile: 


Samsung PLS Panel
    (dadurch resultierend)
    tolle, kräftige Farbwiedergabe
    hohe sRGB-Farbraumabdeckung
    hohe Blickwinkelstabilität (178°)
    kein Fliegengitter und/oder keine Streifen auf dem Bild
    27" mit 2560*1440 (16:9) (1080p < 1440p. hohe PPI.  27"-1080p = 81.6 ppi < 27"-1440p = 108.8 ppi)
 
(meiner ist glücklicherweise) übertaktbar bis 133Hz
VESA (100er) Befestigungsmöglichkeit
deutlich günstigerer Preis verglichen zu vermeintlichen Markenherstellern (von 120Hz TFTs)


Nachteile: 


keine Höhenverstellung, keine Pivot-Funktion
kein OSD
Verarbeitungsqualität am Fuß mäßig
keine deutschen Händler (kann aktuell meines Wissens nach nur im Ausland z.B. über süd-koreanische Händler via eBay oder Amazon bestellt werden, oder ähnliche Monitore (z.B. Overlord Tempest Monitore) in den USA)
kein Lightboost

Bestellt habe ich bei eBay bei "items_dealer", ein pixel perfect Modell mit mattem Display. Man muß nicht zwingend ein pixel perfect Modell wählen um eines zu bekommen, aber ich wollte mich nicht auf's Glück verlassen und wählte gerne die Option.
Die Einfuhrsteuer betrug 14,31 € (also nicht die Welt). Geliefert wurde via DHL Express und war binnen 2 Tagen nach Bestellung da (aus Süd-Korea wohl gemerkt) !

Hier noch meine Farbprofile für meinen Monitor für 60Hz, 96Hz und 120Hz (wahrscheinlich nur sinnvoll für diejenigen die bei ihrem Modell im Auslieferzustand auch einen leichten Hang zum Gelbstich haben):
http://fawi.eu/Qnix_QX2710_Farbprofile.zip
(*Hardware* kalibriert !)


----------



## Combi (30. August 2013)

evtl den link des tft posten und was fehlt...der preis ist...?!
ansonsten..schöne beurteilung,hört sich gut an...


----------



## AlphaNUSS (30. August 2013)

Hast du den hier gekauft? http://www.ebay.de/itm/27-QNIX-QX27...Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matt-Screen-/130868312541


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2013)

Hast du mal ein geschaut, ob du Frameskipping hast bei 130 Hz? Ich kriege meinen auch ohne Probleme auf 120 Hz ohne Frameskipping mit dem mitgeliefertem DVI Kabel ohne Bildartefakte.
[Official] Dell U2713HM: 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy IPS Club - Page 164

Habe 308 USD bezahlt. Bei der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer hast du aber Glück gehabt. Da wird der Verkäufer bei der Rechnung etwas geflunkert haben. Wenn der Monitor für 230-240 Euro gekauft wird sind 19% eher so 44-45 Euro, wie es bei mir der Fall war.

Die Verarbeitung fällt mir persönlich garnicht so auf. OK das Material ist nun kein gebürstetes Aluminum und der Fuß ist sehr leicht aber im Prinzip sieht der doch sehr schick aus und der Rahmen etc. soll einfach nur das Panel halt. Ein OSD habe ich bei noch keinem Monitor bis jetzt vermisst.
Der Monitor hat unten 5 Knöpfe. Helligkeit +/- Vol +/- (ernsthaft wer benutzt Monitorlautsprecher anstatt richtige?) und Power. Habe alle ein schönen Druckpunkt und erfüllen ihren zweck. Die Helligkeit hat bei mir auch direkt gestimmt. Kein Gelbstich kein Backlight Bleeding. 1 toten grünen Subpixel habe ich aber oben am Rand. Habe gehört green sum auf eBay erstatt einem dann etwas Geld (30 USD), wobei ich nur 19 USD Aufpreis für die vermeintlich "Pixel Perfect" Version gezahlt habe. Mal schauen was er sagt. Es ist aber keinesfalls störend und ich brauche selbst einige Zeit um die wieder zu finden manchmal, wenn ich ihn suche.

Jedenfalls ist der Monitor besser als der ganze überteuerte TN Panel FullHD Schrott den man hier kriegt. Einziger Haken ist wirklich das man quasi ohne Garantie kauft aber so schnell ist mir eigentlich noch nie etwas weggestorben. Sollte der Monitor mit argen Fehlern ankommen kann man bei Green Sum 14 Tage zurück schicken und er übernimmt auch die Porto kosten.

Konnte keine Nachteile bei der Gaming Fähigkeit spüren verglichen mit meinem alten 2 ms 1920x1200 Monitor der nur 60 Hz schaffte. Die Grafikkarte ist ja auch quasi direkt ins Panel eingestöpselt ohne irgendwelche Multiadapter Boards und Bildaufhübschungs Schwachsinn.


----------



## Wim1337 (30. August 2013)

Danke für die Einsichten, ich habe gestern Abend das gleiche Modell bestellt.. Der Versand soll ja teilweise blitzschnell sein. Mit welcher Grafikkarte betreibst du ihn?


----------



## Pudwerx (30. August 2013)

Ich hatte den hier gekauft: Perfect Pixel 27" QNIX QX2710 Evolution 2 ll Matte 2560x1440 Samsung PLS Monitor | eBay
gibt es aber auch ohne pixel perfect: 27" QNIX QX2710 Evolution 2 ll Matte Screen 2560x1440 WQHD Samsung PLS Monitor | eBay

Es gibt da einige Anbieter, auch günstigere als meiner, zuletzt hatte aber der Anbieter namens "dreamsseller" (o.s.ä.) deutliche Lieferprobleme (wenn man mal hier in dieses Forum guckt, wo es Berichte gibt, das "dreamsseller" seit Wochen nicht liefert: [Official] The Korean PLS Monitor Club (Qnix & X-Star)).

*@blackout24:* Laut folgender Testseite ( Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests ) habe ich kein Frameskipping. Alles Bestens.


----------



## Pudwerx (30. August 2013)

Wim1337 schrieb:


> Danke für die Einsichten, ich habe gestern Abend das gleiche Modell bestellt.. Der Versand soll ja teilweise blitzschnell sein. Mit welcher Grafikkarte betreibst du ihn?


 
Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II

Ich hatte mal GPU-Z beim Zocken mitlaufen lassen. Bei 2560x1440 werden nicht mal 1GB Grafikspeicher benötigt (zuletzt getestet mit Borderlands 2 und Civilization 5).


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2013)

Pudwerx schrieb:


> *@blackout24:* Laut folgender Testseite ( Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests ) habe ich kein Frameskipping. Alles Bestens.



Hast du auch ein Foto gemacht? Nur so findet man es am Ende heraus.

Der Monitor ist bei Green Sum aber um einiges günstiger und der hat auch kostenloses International Express Shipment mit DHL. Allgemein hört man nur gutes über den, der Verzollt das aber auch anständig also ca. 45 Euro Einfuhrumsatzsteuer muss man einplanen.


----------



## Pudwerx (30. August 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein Foto gemacht? Nur so findet man es am Ende heraus.
> 
> Der Monitor ist bei Green Sum aber um einiges günstiger und der hat auch kostenloses International Express Shipment mit DHL. Allgemein hört man nur gutes über den, der Verzollt das aber auch anständig also ca. 45 Euro Einfuhrumsatzsteuer muss man einplanen.


Ja, natürlich mit Foto (hatte 7-8 zusammenhängende Blöcke beim Test, mein Bericht ist aber auch bei overclockers.net unter anderem Namen zu finden.).
Weil ich deutlicher weniger Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen musste als Du, glaube ich Greensum macht was verkehrt!


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2013)

Pudwerx schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich mit Foto (hatte 7-8 zusammenhängende Blöcke beim Test, mein Bericht ist aber auch bei overclockers.net unter anderem Namen zu finden.).
> Weil ich deutlicher weniger Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen musste als Du, glaube ich Greensum macht was verkehrt!


 
Ne Green Sum macht das schon ordnungsgemäß. 308 USD/1.3235{EUR/USD} = 232.71 € -> 232.71 * 0,19 (MwSt) = 44.21 €. Genau das was auf der DHL Rechnung stand.

Wenn du 14.31 € an Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlt hast, wird er einfach 100 USD auf die Rechnung geschrieben haben, dann kommt man genau auf den Betrag mit Umrechnung. Streng genommen ist das Steuerhinterziehung.


----------



## Wim1337 (2. September 2013)

SO, mein Monitor ist auch angekommen, ich habe insgesamt 231 € (ebay) + 32 € Zoll + 49 € Mwst = 312 € bezahlt, Perfect Pixel bestellt (ist es auch) und problemlos auf 120 Hz getaktet. Spitzen Ding


----------



## Westcoast (2. September 2013)

kein OSD und keine höhenverstellung wären für mich ein KO-Kriterium. sicherlich ist das panel gut und man kann sogar auf 120Hz spielen.


----------



## Rizoma (2. September 2013)

Wim1337 schrieb:


> SO, mein Monitor ist auch angekommen, ich habe insgesamt 231 € (ebay) + 32 € Zoll + 49 € Mwst = 312 € bezahlt, Perfect Pixel bestellt (ist es auch) und problemlos auf 120 Hz getaktet. Spitzen Ding



Zoll ? Monitore sind doch Zollfrei.


----------



## Wim1337 (2. September 2013)

Laut Webseite des Zolls zwischen 0 und 14 %... sieht wohl so aus, als hätte ich da Pech gehabt...


----------



## Rizoma (2. September 2013)

gib mal den Link den finde ich beim Zoll gerade nicht denn so wie ich weiß sind Monitore Zollfrei nur die 19% MwSt muß bezahlt werden

auch Import duty & taxes calculation result gibt die selben Infos aus


----------



## Wim1337 (2. September 2013)

http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...freimengen/beispiele_zollsaetze.html?nn=96214


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2013)

Kommt auch drauf an was das ding kostet. Soweit ich weiss darf ware von ausserhalb der EU im wert von bis 300€ Zollfrei eingeführt werden

Jop, da ist auch der link: http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...ern/Reisefreimengen/reisefreimengen_node.html


----------



## Rizoma (3. September 2013)

Ein User im Computerbase Forum hat das Thema schon aufgearbeitet 



> Die auf Ebay zu erhaltenden Geräte werden direkt aus Südkorea  verschickt. Daher wird beim Zoll noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer von 19%  des Kaufpreises (inkl. Versand) fällig (bzw. 20% in Österreich). *Zoll  hingegen musss nicht gezahlt werden, da es sich um einen Monitor für  Computer handelt* (*TARIC-Nummer 8528510090). Falls doch welcher berechnet  wird oder sonstwie zu viel verlangt wird: beschweren!*


Quelle

Zoll http://auskunft.ezt-online.de/ezto/...4_49310&doForward=UebersichtSucheAnzeige#ziel


----------



## resend (8. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo eine deutschsprachige Anleitung wie ich den Qnix QX2710 Evolution II 27" übertakten kann?


----------



## hauptmann25 (26. November 2013)

Hat das Ding eigentlich light bleeding? Also dass es zu stark erhällt wird wenn es schwarz darstellt.
Habe halt einen Test online gelesen mit Foto und da war extremes light bleeding zu sehen bei Dunkelheit.

Hier mit abgeschaltetem Licht im Zimmer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norisk699 (26. November 2013)

hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Hat das Ding eigentlich light bleeding? Also dass es zu stark erhällt wird wenn es schwarz darstellt.
> Habe halt einen Test online gelesen mit Foto und da war extremes light bleeding zu sehen bei Dunkelheit.
> 
> Hier mit abgeschaltetem Licht im Zimmer:
> ...


 

Also ich habe den Monitor auch. Ich betreibe ihn allerdings "nur" mit 100 Hz (das genügt mir).

Mein Monitor hat GANZ LEICHTES  Bleeding links unten und rechts unten.
ALLERDINGS ist das was du da verlinkt hast in meinen Augen schon ein absolutes Armageddon dagegen.
Ich gehe auch davon aus dass es bei diesen Korea Panels eine breitere Qualitäts-Streuung gibt als anderswo... 

Aber wie gesagt, bei meinem Monitor nur minimales Bleeding feststellbar. Für den Preis bin ich mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden. Mein bester Kauf in den letzten paar Jahren.



*Wie man ihn übertaktet:

Zuerst den Treiber unlocken (Pixel Clock Limit entfernen) :*

-AMD:  Tool  "atikmdag-patcher"  (in google suchen + downloaden)
- NVIDIA: Tool "NVIDIA Pixel Clock Patcher"  (in google suchen + downloaden)

*Dann *

- mit Tool "Custom Resolution Utility" (in google suchen + downloaden) eine Auflösung hinzufügen und die gewünschte Hz-Zahl eingeben dabei.

-PC Neustart

-im Treiber (Catalyst oder eben Nvidia-Geforce-Treiber) die Auflösung und Hz auswählen


----------



## hauptmann25 (26. November 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Monitor auch. Ich betreibe ihn allerdings "nur" mit 100 Hz (das genügt mir).
> 
> Mein Monitor hat GANZ LEICHTES  Bleeding links unten und rechts unten.
> ALLERDINGS ist das was du da verlinkt hast in meinen Augen schon ein absolutes Armageddon dagegen.
> ...


 Danke für die Antwort. Klingt ja dann ganz gut, dass einzige was mich bis jetzt zurückgehalten war war das light bleeding aber anscheinend ist das nur ein Einzelfall gewesen.
Muss mich noch über Zoll, Garantie und etwaige Gesetze in Österreich informieren, wenn alles glatt läuft hol ich mir einem im Februar...


----------



## Wim1337 (27. November 2013)

Zum bleeding: das Bild könne aus dem Overclockers.net Forum stammen. Dort wurden jedenfalls eine Menge Bilder dieser Art gepostet. Allerdings werden die meisten mit längerer Belichtungszeit aufgenommen, sodass das Bleeding sehr viel deutlicher zu sehen ist als in Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Norisk699 (27. November 2013)

Wim1337 schrieb:


> Zum bleeding: das Bild könne aus dem Overclockers.net Forum stammen. Dort wurden jedenfalls eine Menge Bilder dieser Art gepostet. Allerdings werden die meisten mit längerer Belichtungszeit aufgenommen, sodass das Bleeding sehr viel deutlicher zu sehen ist als in Wirklichkeit.


 
DAS (Belichtungszeit zur Verdeutlichung) habe ich auch schon gehört. Wenn du richtig gute jpg`s hast mit exif-Daten kannst ja mal in den Eigenschaften die Belichtungszeit checken... ich hab da schon Bilder mit hohen Werten gesehen wo es klar ist dass das dann so überdeutlich wird.

Hast du dir den großen Thread zu den "Korea-Krachern" schon durchgelesen im Monitor-Forum oben?
Der ist zwar riesig aber wenn man da mal bisschen durchliest weiß man so ziemlich ALLES.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


Achja, wenn du den Monitor "übertakten" willst (im Endeffekt werden die Pixel ja übertaktet mit mehr MHZ *g*) dann rate ich eventuell dazu ein gutes DVI-Kabel zu besorgen. Es kann sein dass die 08/15 Taiwan/Korea-Kabel die standardmäßig im Lieferumfang sind für ambitionierte Pixelclock-OC-Versuche nicht taugen (also umso mehr Hz desto wahrscheinlicher wird es dass das Kabel dafür nicht mehr taugt). Ich habe bis 100 Hz keine Probleme mit dem Standard-Kabel gehabt. 
Werde mir aber dennoch bei Gelegenheit ein besseres besorgen...einfach so...


----------



## blackout24 (27. November 2013)

Wichtig ist vorallem ein Kabel zu nutzen, dass so kurz wie möglich ist. Mit 32 Bit 1440p @ 120 Hz drückt man über 14 Gigabit/Sekunde durch das Kabel. Ist wie beim Ethernet, desto höher die Bandbreite desto kürzer die Reichweite oder desto besser müssen die Kabel sein. 

32 Bitfarbtiefe * 2560 Pixelbreit * 1440 * Pixelhoch * 120 Bilde rpro Sekunde / 1 Millarde Bit(Gbit) -> 14.16 Gbps


----------



## Pudwerx (11. Dezember 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Achja, wenn du den Monitor "übertakten" willst (im Endeffekt werden die Pixel ja übertaktet mit mehr MHZ *g*) ...


übertaktete Pixel !!!


----------

